# Sentry went off while we were in the vehicle.



## MarkB (Mar 19, 2017)

A couple days ago, we were on a ferry and remained in our Model 3 for the 2 hour sailing.

We were both in our seats, and our iPhones (each configured as a key) were on the charging pad. I was dozing and my wife was reading. She went to turn on the climate, and Sentry suddenly went off (it was VERY loud). 

Unsure what exactly caused it to stop as it was somewhat of a scramble at the time. Perhaps opening the door?


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

were you in sentry mode? doesn't seem likely. was a sentry video made? should if the alarm went off.


----------



## MarkB (Mar 19, 2017)

lance.bailey said:


> were you in sentry mode? doesn't seem likely. was a sentry video made? should if the alarm went off.


Sentry mode is set to always, except at home.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I wonder if the movement of the car on the ferry might have been the culprit...


----------



## MarkB (Mar 19, 2017)

FRC said:


> I wonder if the movement of the car on the ferry might have been the culprit...


It was calm and a smooth ride.

Cars were very close, so I folded in the mirrors to make it a bit easier for people to walk by -- in case that made a difference.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

MarkB said:


> Sentry mode is set to always, except at home.


when I have sat in the car after parking, the car does not lock because the key (my phone) is still in the car. Maybe I just haven't waited long enough inside the car. But without locking the car, would sentry be activated?

The other thought is the inside camera. I know that Volvo has/had an option where it will detect interiour movement and trigger an alarm, but again that is when the car is locked and security on.


----------



## MarkB (Mar 19, 2017)

lance.bailey said:


> when I have sat in the car after parking, the car does not lock because the key (my phone) is still in the car. Maybe I just haven't waited long enough inside the car. But without locking the car, would sentry be activated?
> 
> The other thought is the inside camera. I know that Volvo has/had an option where it will detect interiour movement and trigger an alarm, but again that is when the car is locked and security on.


This was a while into the trip -- probably an hour. There WAS a recording.

Sailing was at 3:15pm.
Sentry went off at 4:26pm.

So somehow and ad sometime, Sentry was turned on while we were still in the seats and phones were still in the car.

It was VERY loud!!


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

i've seen videos. I heard Toccata and Fugue in D minor which is one of my all time unfavoured pieces of music. But, even Bach can have an off day


----------



## MarkB (Mar 19, 2017)

Another bit of information to add. 

I was dozing, and screen had gone OFF. 
My wife attempted to turn climate on via the Tesla App on her iPhone. 
She does this REGULARLY when I leave her in the car as I make a quick trip into a store, etc.
It seemed to be this that triggered the "alarm" event. 

When I woke, the screen was bright white, and I joined her trying to figure out how to stop it -- pressing anything that was within reach!

For what it's worth, as loud as it was IN the car -- no one around us seemed to even notice!


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

interesting how it happened 
(more interesting is how you were able to stay in the car, i thought that they shooed everyone on deck for transport Canada regs and to help extract money from you.)


----------



## MarkB (Mar 19, 2017)

lance.bailey said:


> interesting how it happened
> (more interesting is how you were able to stay in the car, i thought that they shooed everyone on deck for transport Canada regs and to help extract money from you.)


On upper or open car decks are still fine to remain in your vehicle. On enclosed car decks you must exit your vehicle and move to the upper passenger or open decks.

We managed to stay in our vehicle both ways - on way over we binged watched some Netflix.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

MarkB said:


> Another bit of information to add.
> 
> I was dozing, and screen had gone OFF.
> My wife attempted to turn climate on via the Tesla App on her iPhone.
> ...


Sounds like when you were dozing, you shifted just enough weight off of the center of the driver's seat (unless you were in the back, then you shifted all weight off of the driver's seat!) to make the car go into light sleep/sentry mode. There is then a waiting period of a few minutes before it's fully active, and then any movement would have set it off. As soon as you woke up, you could have returned your full weight to the seat center and it shut off.

Next time, turn on Camp Mode!


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> interesting how it happened
> (more interesting is how you were able to stay in the car, i thought that they shooed everyone on deck for transport Canada regs and to help extract money from you.)


I was on 3 BC ferries over the last 2 weeks, and because of covid, they actually encouraged everyone to remain in their vehicle.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

FRC said:


> I was on 3 BC ferries over the last 2 weeks, and because of covid, they actually encouraged everyone to remain in their vehicle.


that is what I would have expected during these "strange and unusual times" but I hadn't heard that was the case. I have some island trips coming up soon, good to know.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

To be clear, we weren't forbidden from exiting the car, just encouraged to remain inside.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> when I have sat in the car after parking, the car does not lock because the key (my phone) is still in the car. Maybe I just haven't waited long enough inside the car. But without locking the car, would sentry be activated?


If you stay long enough in the vehicle without activating one of the climate modes (always on, dog mode, camp mode) it will eventually turn off. However I have not noticed if sentry mode comes up.

My suggestion is to activate camp mode. Sentry is off and climate control is on until camp mode is turned off. You can also leave the windows open without triggering an alert. My only issue with camp mode is that sometimes I wish I could turn off climate control and leave the windows open. That doesn't seem possible.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

francoisp said:


> My only issue with camp mode is that sometimes I wish I could turn off climate control and leave the windows open. That doesn't seem possible.


I still wish that climate control allowed me to set a temperature band; e.g. 69 to 73 F. If it's in the band I specify, I'd like it to be off even when I'm driving. That would also solve your camp mode issue, because you could just choose a wide band.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

I know I’ve seen Sentry Mode enabled while we were sitting in the car. It might have been on a ferry, as WA State ferries were also encouraging staying in your car. I recall wondering what it would take to set it off from inside, but wasn’t curious enough to run that experiment so I toggled it off.


----------

